# Edge Juice or Smarty



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Have an 05 3500 cummins Auto 4x4
Dont have any gauges and no upgrades what is everyones thought on programmers
This is for a DD

1) Edge Juice W/Attitude
http://www.edgeproducts.com/product.php?pk=52&pvk=147

2)Smarty S06Pod
http://www.madselectronics.com/Smarty06.html


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

SCT Livewire with Innovative tunes

http://innovativediesel.com/c-75781-diesel-products-dodge-5-9l-cummins-04-5-07.html


----------



## bh115577 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been using an Edge programer for 4 years with my 2000 2500 Ram and it works great. The juice with attitude is supposed to be a good programer with all the guages built in.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I have an Edge juice w/Attitude monitor in my 2003 Dodge diesel. It's an amazing system, the power is good, the milage did go up (not quite what they claim however)

I think it was well worth the money


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Isnt SCT Ford only?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd go with the smarty hands down. Edge has had its share of problems and I gave up on them years ago. The smarty is supposed to be badass on the Dodges. And yes, SCT=Ford just like EFI Live=GM.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

running the regular smarty is too much for a stock truck. you need a upgraded tranny a good lift pump and gauges. id go for the smarty jr once you get gauges. if you really want to spend money on your truck id invest in a 2 micron fuel filter setup.


----------



## jay723 (Sep 23, 2005)

Definetely go with the smarty. I have run the edge, superchips and currently running smarty. I am blown away with the power. EGT temps are lower. They have thought of everything. Buy the smarty not the JR. You can safely run the lower program without mods. The POD is a waste of money, once you install the program you will not need to change power levels on the fly. The edge ran my temps way up. I have an 05 also.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

why not just bye the Smarty Pod06 and then do the upgrades down the line and not run it on higher settings


----------



## U1200 (Apr 20, 2009)

Smarty without a doubt.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

It's either the Edge Juice or the Smarty with gauges. I don't think I gained much, if any mileage from the Edge. With a revo program, the Smarty is far more adjustable than the Edge, but you don't get any safety backdowns, alarms, or gauges. It really is a toss up. I'd say go Edge if you aren't going to run gauges with the Smarty. Or, go Smarty if you will be running gauges. One thing I have found is that the intake air temp reading on the Edge is very helpful when you are running around with your plow on. You can usually find a great deal on a gently used Edge Juice w Attitude at www.cumminsforum.com, in the classified section. I'm talking half what they are new.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Smarty, no question.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Deco;909191 said:


> SCT Livewire with Innovative tunes
> 
> http://innovativediesel.com/c-75781-diesel-products-dodge-5-9l-cummins-04-5-07.html


:laughing: He's not running a 6.0h no it's about to blow!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

JDiepstra;913197 said:


> :laughing: He's not running a 6.0h no it's about to blow!


 Imfamous 6 leaker!!!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have an 06, and have been peaking around at programmers. I'd like to put gauges in my truck but not right away. Everyone says Smarty is the way to go, but my truck is stock and will stay stock until its needs to be fixed. Can I have the Smarty and not destroy my truck? Or is the safest option the Smarty JR? Do they have to be hardwired into your truck?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Just run the smarty on a lower level, if you are reasonable you will be ok, gauges are a good idea even with a stock truck IMO.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JustinD;913421 said:


> Just run the smarty on a lower level, if you are reasonable you will be ok, gauges are a good idea even with a stock truck IMO.


Reasonable?

I'm a guy, and yes i love punching my truck but I'm not a nut and I love seen good mileage. Anyone I've talked to said they ran a smarty and had to put a new tranny....


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I know a couple guys running the Smarty on CR Dodges, one is an 07 Mega Cab and the other is an 04 dually both love it, the guy with the Mega Cab runs his on lvl 7 not sure what it adds but he has had his trans chatter and act funny, but if you run the lower hp levels on a daily basis you should be ok, then if you ever had the trans built you wouldn't have to upgrade the tuner.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

That true, I wish I knew more about them. Can you turn torque management off? Or is a lower level tune turn the torque management off?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Could I get a list of Gauges that would be important as well??


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

If I were you I would not run the Smarty over the 70 hp level, which I believe is level 3. www.madselectronics,com should have all the Smarty info you need.

I am running EGT, Boost, Trans temp, fuel pressure, and rail pressure gauges. I strongly recommend the first two to anyone with a diesel, the first three to anyone with a diesel and an automatic, and all five to anyone with a diesel who has modified it to make more power.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

And yes you can turn the torque management off put that is likely a short path to transmission destruction!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, and the Smarty is not wired into the truck. A "tune" is programed into the truck. It attaches to the port under the dash near your knees to do so. Once the tune is loaded, you unplug it and but it under your back seat or something.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok looks like I am leaning towards the smarty but like the feature of change on the fly with the edge.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

provfirescott;914034 said:


> Ok looks like I am leaning towards the smarty but like the feature of change on the fly with the edge.


I think the new smarty does that.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;913827 said:


> If I were you I would not run the Smarty over the 70 hp level, which I believe is level 3. www.madselectronics,com should have all the Smarty info you need.
> 
> I am running EGT, Boost, Trans temp, fuel pressure, and rail pressure gauges. I strongly recommend the first two to anyone with a diesel, the first three to anyone with a diesel and an automatic, and all five to anyone with a diesel who has modified it to make more power.


Thanks for the great info...you also just made my xmas list...you guys have any prefered place to purchase?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep I believe Smarty has a display and ability to change on the fly now too. Smarty is the best tuner for Dodges from what I see.


----------



## killed300ex (Apr 29, 2004)

Deffintly the smarty guy I new with on 05 with a built trans put down 441HP with just the smarty. And the best part about it is that if you set the truck back to stock its the only programer that be seen by the dealer


----------



## buddy73111 (Jul 31, 2009)

If anyone is interested I have a smarty jr I am looking to get rid of. Works fine. I got rid of my diesel dodge and now just have my gasser. I live in northeast pa. PM if interested. its for 2003-2007.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm interested, you cant be pmed because your so new.....pm me or email [email protected]


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

chris_morrison;914863 said:


> Thanks for the great info...you also just made my xmas list...you guys have any prefered place to purchase?


I have had good service from Wally at a company called FTE, which I believe stands for Fast Track Enterprises. Great service before AND AFTER the sale. He was glad to help me with questions I had about install. http://www.ftediesel.com/ Gus at FarmBoysDiesel has also made a good name for himself.

If you register on www.cumminsforum.com you can also go to the vendor section and request a price quote for the items you want. A number of vendors will give you their best price, since they know they are competing against the others, and you can choose who you want to work with.


----------



## jjmoos (Dec 21, 2009)

Smarty hands down. I had an Edge and it did good with big injectors, turbo, aux fuel system ect. but then the Smarty came out and it was the ticket. Smarty is really tough on factory trucks and does great on moded trucks as well. Need to look at tranny mods if you havent already.


----------



## jjmoos (Dec 21, 2009)

The Edge was nice because you could adjust on the fly to burn a Camaro or Viper truck but now Smarty has that option


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

jjmoos;917406 said:


> The Edge was nice because you could adjust on the fly to burn a Camaro or Viper truck but now Smarty has that option


Please don't mislead him into thinking he is going to be burning any vipers with an Edge Juice w Attitude.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

JDiepstra;917444 said:


> Please don't mislead him into thinking he is going to be burning any vipers with an Edge Juice w Attitude.


No worries, I don't want to beat a srt-10 viper truck in my diesel! thanks for the help


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

My thread I get first dibs on Smarty  email me with a price
[email protected]


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

jjmoos;917406 said:


> The Edge was nice because you could adjust on the fly to burn a Camaro or Viper truck but now Smarty has that option


From what I am told over at the Cummins site is that most dont even use the on the fly feature with smarty cause its too bulky settings 1-99? and not like the Edge 1-6 maybe? where you have a small unit perm mounted on pillar..


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

JDiepstra;917444 said:


> Please don't mislead him into thinking he is going to be burning any vipers with an Edge Juice w Attitude.


Why not? I'd race a Viper.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JustinD;918521 said:


> Why not? I'd race a Viper.


Well, yes, anyone can race a Viper. Beating one with just an Edge Juice w Attitude is a different story.

You think you would win?


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

JustinD;918521 said:


> Why not? I'd race a Viper with my plow attatched!.


Fixed it for ya


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

JDiepstra;918552 said:


> Well, yes, anyone can race a Viper. Beating one with just an Edge Juice w Attitude is a different story.
> 
> You think you would win?


Your right, back when I was running the Edge my truck went 13.94, now its a little more tweaked it goes 12.70's. if I remember the last Vettes and Vipers day at the track the Vipers were running mid 13's. Edge IMO isn't the best choice for a Cummins. Go Smarty!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JustinD;918558 said:


> Your right, back when I was running the Edge my truck went 13.94, now its a little more tweaked it goes 12.70's. if I remember the last Vettes and Vipers day at the track the Vipers were running mid 13's. Edge IMO isn't the best choice for a Cummins. Go Smarty!


Did you have to build your trans? I know the Allison is good on stock power but I hear adding another 100 puts it out of it's league.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Well first off, ill start out by saying that i have ran a few different set ups. I have ran a quadzilla XZT and a Diablo power puck. It was not until i got my SmartyCR that i realized what a cummins was made of. My vote is for Smarty ALL THE WAY! Its also non traceable and gives you more options than the Edge would (minus gauges).

But if your going to be doing anything performance wise to your truck, you HAVE TO HAVE GAUGES!!! Gauges are the very first thing you are going to want to buy. Trust me, any tuners or programmers you are going to add are going to create havoc on your stock trans and its also going to shoot your EGT's in places you wouldn't imagine. I never had an Edge but from what i hear, Smarty will make you the power you want at a much lower exhaust temperature.

Im not sure of your back ground in diesels, or what you have already done. But another good thing to do before you add any power is to open up the exhaust and air intake.

If you are looking to upgrade and have any questions, im a big part of the www.DodgeOwnerForums.com and you will find the people there to be more than willing to get you in the right direction. I say that without trying to "recruit" but i know its going to sound like i am anyways.


----------



## provfirescott (Sep 25, 2008)

Just ordered the Smarty and already on Cummins Forum


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Good deal! 

You wont be disappointed!


----------

